
3 YC Companies That Have Gained Some "Traction" - staunch
http://snapshot.compete.com/scribd.com+jamglue.com+justin.tv
======
timg
Traffic seems to be a very poor metric for comparison in this case.

~~~
staunch
The angle of ascent seems interesting. Scribd is YouTube for Docs and they're
growing like it.

~~~
bls
Scribd managed to get 9 front-page links on Digg, and a couple on Reddit, in
the last month. That is why their traffic is up so fast. Personally, I assumed
that the Scribd guys were posting these high-traffic pages themselves in order
to get noticed by diggers and redditers.

Every scribd page that I looked at (from Reddit and Digg) could have been done
just as well (and in some cases, substantially better) as HTML, using any
blogging software (e.g. WordPress, blogger.com) instead of Scribd. The value-
added features it offers (basically, a worse-is-better reimplementation of
Adobe Acrobat, and collaborative editing) only caused me discomfort.

